# 3BR WSJ on Ebay



## clsmit (Jun 4, 2011)

Would this be for real? Must keep DH from bidding. (I think he wants to collect the whole set.  )

http://cgi.ebay.com/196K-STAROPTIONS-Westin-ST-JOHN-Platinum-3BR-Timeshare-/300563513476?pt=Timeshares&hash=item45fafb4084


----------



## Pedro (Jun 4, 2011)

clsmit said:


> Would this be for real? Must keep DH from bidding. (I think he wants to collect the whole set.  )
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/196K-STAROPTION...00563513476?pt=Timeshares&hash=item45fafb4084


That is a good price (for now).  Let's see how high it goes.  I might even think about it


----------



## ada903 (Jun 4, 2011)

I know winter is pretty demanded but it's a fixed week - not a holiday or school vacation week.  And the MF are so high at $3,300.  If you had to rent it, how much would a renter pay? I know someone who has Ritz Carlton weeks in St Thomas  - about the same MF's as this week - and has peak holiday weeks booked, and no takers for just the MF cost.


----------



## jarta (Jun 4, 2011)

It's a week 5 (fixed) 3-br pool villa.  No statement that the 2012 reservation was timely made.  If it wasn't, by now it's in the float pool and probably rented.  First use in 2012 probably would be by spending 196,900 StarOptions elsewhere.  First use at WSJ would probably be in 2013.  The 8 month window for week 5 (Feb. 4) opened up today.

It's in Building 43 - newer, but the building that got the most damage from the storms and was the closest building to Guinea Gut when it overflowed.  Building 43 is still right next to Guinea Gut.

Still, it is a very interesting possibility.  It's the first WSJ Platinum 3-br pool villa I've ever seen on eBay with chance to sell and "laman" usually means it when he advertises that it will be sold for whatever the bid is.  I do suspect "laman," from time-to-time, also engages in a little shill bidding to drive up prices.  However, one to watch, IMO!   ...   eom


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I know winter is pretty demanded but it's a fixed week - not a holiday or school vacation week.  And the MF are so high at $3,300.  If you had to rent it, how much would a renter pay? I know someone who has Ritz Carlton weeks in St Thomas  - about the same MF's as this week - and has peak holiday weeks booked, and no takers for just the MF cost.



I don't think there is any chance that you could rent it for $3,300 - surprisingly, the rental market for WSJ is not very strong.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 4, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I don't think there is any chance that you could rent it for $3,300 - surprisingly, the rental market for WSJ is not very strong.



Rental market not good....trading is very good.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> Rental market not good....trading is very good.



I'm sure it is, but it's too rich for my blood for a trader or a renter.  I wouldn't buy a TS with a $3,300 MF, unless I intended to use it every single year myself.


----------



## shade (Jun 4, 2011)

As a young graduate student I went to St. John in 1971 and stayed at the Cinnamon Bay campground for $1 a night. That stay really got me interested in the Caribbean. As an old guy when I purchased at WKORV in 2002 I never really considered maintenance fees. I just saw our family trading in to St. John sometime for long vacations in the place I remembered as being so beautiful. Well it has never happened for whatever the reasons. We have enjoyed the annual vacations in Maui.
Now I just cannot see the value in purchasing at St. John because of the high maintenance fees no matter how low the purchase price. There are much better values on other islands in the area. In Puerto Rico you can rent a house with pool on the beach for a month for $4500 during winter.I am doing just that this coming February. The island is much larger, with many more activities, great food, beaches that are comparable, very friendly people, and much lower prices. Airfare and car rentals are also much more reasonable. If you can trade in to St. John that would be great. but buying there should be carefully considered because of the much better value available on other islands.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 4, 2011)

Is this a mandatory or voluntary resort? The ad says that it is mandatory, but I thought the pool villas were on Hillside and voluntary..

elaine


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 4, 2011)

Hillside (aka Virgin Grand Villas, which includes the pool villas) is mandatory.  Bay Vista (new section) is voluntary.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 5, 2011)

jerseygirl said:


> Hillside (aka Virgin Grand Villas, which includes the pool villas) is mandatory.  Bay Vista (new section) is voluntary.



Thanks for the clarification.

I was interested in this because I love to scuba dive and the diving there is supposed to be wonderful. And I prefer a really relaxing vacation.

But, I would need to rent it out every 3 or 4 years ... and there is no rental market for St. John to speak of. 

Still trying to decide. It looks fabulous!

elaine


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 5, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I'm sure it is, but it's too rich for my blood for a trader or a renter.  I wouldn't buy a TS with a $3,300 MF, unless I intended to use it every single year myself.



I would never buy as a trader either. 

But if I don't use it, its actually quite easy to trade it.


----------



## klatkiew (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't speak for week 5 but I rent out week 2 in building 44 every year and the minimum I have rented it for is $5,500.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 6, 2011)

It will be interesting to see where the final bid ends up. An eBay auction for a 2BR oceanfront at WKORVN just went for $19,100 (plus 2011 MF's and closing costs) yesterday. I don't think this WSJ villa is going to go cheap, even with the high MF's at St John.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2011)

klatkiew said:


> I can't speak for week 5 but I rent out week 2 in building 44 every year and the minimum I have rented it for is $5,500.



Where do you advertise your rentals?


----------



## Mjasp (Jun 6, 2011)

This is going to be fun to watch unfold.
What do the St John units go for retail?  
What have you seen them go for before at resale?


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok.....I am thinking the final bid will be 15,000


----------



## PamMo (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll bite...my guess is it will end up somewhere between $18-19K.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 7, 2011)

2 things...
reservations are generally automatically made - so assuming 2012 has not been reserved is likely a bad assumption.

this is a popular season at WSJ and likely very rentable (with a little effort - as always) and cover MFs (IMO)

no mention of tax situation - yet did list checkin day.

eBay is not place to sell this VOI - at least for the best price.


----------



## GregT (Jun 7, 2011)

DavidnRobin said:


> 2 things...
> reservations are generally automatically made - so assuming 2012 has not been reserved is likely a bad assumption.
> 
> this is a popular season at WSJ and likely very rentable (with a little effort - as always) and cover MFs (IMO)
> ...



I sent the question to the seller if the 2012 week was reserved (I didn't know it could be automatic).  I haven't heard back.

I'll vote for $25K as the clearing price....


----------



## GregT (Jun 9, 2011)

All,

I just got a response - seller has not reserved the 2012 week.  Too bad, it looks like 2013 will be first (fixed week) use. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 9, 2011)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I just got a response - seller has not reserved the 2012 week.  Too bad, it looks like 2013 will be first (fixed week) use.
> 
> ...



That was a mistake on their part (still have hard time believing it...) - now the buyer has to find use of 196K SOs in 2012 and half the year is already gone. This will impact price since if they reserved it then it still could be cancelled and getting the 196K SOs anyway - giving the buyer options.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 9, 2011)

But I have to wonder, how many eBay buyers out there are as timeshare savvy as TUG members? I would wager that most won't have a clue how the reservation process works.


----------



## woodyd70 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Ending Price*

It will go between 25k and 35k unless a couple of folks get "igottahaveit" fever as the 3br pool villa can be had on resale for 35k and up in the peak season.........if it was week 7, a different story........45k to 50k...

My final guess is..............$27,900


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 11, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> Ok.....I am thinking the final bid will be 15,000



Well....Its up to $14,800 with a day to go. Looks like my bid is gonna be a miss....


----------



## GregT (Jun 11, 2011)

Any TUGgers interested in an 3BR EOY Week 5 at WSJ for $10K apiece?

I think I'm kidding...............  Wife would kill me.........


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 12, 2011)

And then winning bid is........

$18,022.00


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 12, 2011)

PamMo said:


> I'll bite...my guess is it will end up somewhere between $18-19K.



Ding Ding Ding --- we have a winner!


----------



## PamMo (Jun 13, 2011)

Woo-hoo! Lucky guess. So, did someone here get it? if not, the big question is will the unit show up again on eBay next week?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 13, 2011)

...or Redweek, while an un named TUGGER lists for progressively higher prices to test the water and so as not to hurt the feelings of those making offers.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 13, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> ...or Redweek, while an un named TUGGER lists for progressively higher prices to test the water and so as not to hurt the feelings of those making offers.



I was thinking more along the line that several higher end timeshare sales on eBay have fallen through recently (some Tuggers even suspect shill bidding), and the original eBay seller reposts the listing.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 13, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> ...or Redweek, while an un named TUGGER lists for progressively higher prices to test the water and so as not to hurt the feelings of those making offers.



How does listing progressively higher prices hurt the feelings of those making offers?


----------



## PamMo (Jun 13, 2011)

There was an extremely heated discussion in Buying, Selling, Renting http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148879  that's locked now.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 13, 2011)

PamMo said:


> There was an extremely heated discussion in Buying, Selling, Renting http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148879  that's locked now.



Thanks for the link, Pam.  I hate feeling like everyone knows what's going on but me.


----------



## ocdb8r (Jun 13, 2011)

I was equally at a loss...I figured the thread had gone esoteric and I missed the bus.

After reading the thread I was reminded of why I tend to just stick to a few forums on here...


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 13, 2011)

Unfortunately I knew exactly about the Tugger/Redweek and what resorts he's price testing before I looked at the thread.

I spend too much time on here. :rofl:


----------



## olivias dad (Jun 27, 2011)

Plan on renting my unit for 2012 - studio week 34, do u think $1,099 is a fair asking price??


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 28, 2011)

PamMo said:


> Woo-hoo! Lucky guess. So, did someone here get it? if not, the big question is will the unit show up again on eBay next week?



That was my guess as well - but I did not want to post and possibly influence.  Great price for the villa/week.  btw - WSJ is selling selected EOY 3Bd villas (low season) for $11K


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 28, 2011)

olivias dad said:


> Plan on renting my unit for 2012 - studio week 34, do u think $1,099 is a fair asking price??



Hard to know - but it seems fair.  It is all about proper advertising.


----------



## olivias dad (Jun 28, 2011)

yah i posted it on the main tug board under renting


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 28, 2011)

olivias dad said:


> yah i posted it on the main tug board under renting


a bit off topic... but I do not think (IMO) that the TUG board is the best place to offer rentals (but can't hurt) since Tuggers are looking to exchange and not rent (generalization and IME). I would also try other venues (like RedWeek).  Consider advertising in locations (on Craigslist) that have easy flight access to STT.  Also, check out potential Realtors on STJ who rent villas (although they will want subtaintial commission).


----------



## clsmit (Jul 29, 2011)

Deed came in the mail today. When it came up on eBay I did not expect the DH to actually bid, let alone win, which is why I asked about it as the OP. Maybe I need to change the password and not tell him.  

I really do need a new kitchen isntead of another week. The fridge is going to go soon. I am now officially looking at kitchen appliances. Anyone have an invection cooktop? Thoughts? (PM is OK.)


----------



## jarta (Jul 30, 2011)

Congratulations!  Sure beats the Midwest in early February.   ...   eom


----------



## GregT (Jul 30, 2011)

clsmit said:


> Deed came in the mail today. When it came up on eBay I did not expect the DH to actually bid, let alone win, which is why I asked about it as the OP. Maybe I need to change the password and not tell him.
> 
> I really do need a new kitchen isntead of another week. The fridge is going to go soon. I am now officially looking at kitchen appliances. Anyone have an invection cooktop? Thoughts? (PM is OK.)



Congratulations!!!   I'm glad a TUGger got this -- enjoy your trips (and good luck with the fridge....)

Best,

Greg


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 30, 2011)

clsmit said:


> I really do need a new kitchen isntead of another week. The fridge is going to go soon. I am now officially looking at kitchen appliances. Anyone have an invection cooktop? Thoughts? (PM is OK.)



No, but I've cooked on them. They're nice, but IMO not worth the extra price. I still prefer gas.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 30, 2011)

You mean induction? I love cooking on my induction cooktop! Fast response, high heat, low simmer, and great control in between. It also doesn't heat up the whole kitchen like a big commercial gas range does. I'm putting induction in a second home, too, I like it that much.


----------



## clsmit (Jul 30, 2011)

PamMo said:


> You mean induction? I love cooking on my induction cooktop! Fast response, high heat, low simmer, and great control in between. It also doesn't heat up the whole kitchen like a big commercial gas range does. I'm putting induction in a second home, too, I like it that much.



Induction cooktop, convection oven. Merges to invection. Someday I'll get these terms right!!  And if I'm lucky I'll get both of those.


----------

